# Summer Wars



## Steerpike (Dec 5, 2013)

I watched this movie and ended up enjoying it a lot more than I expected:

Amazon.com: Summer Wars (Blu-ray + DVD): Yosuke Eguchi, Takao Ohsawa, Michael Sinterniklaas, Brina Palencia, Pam Doughtery, Mike McFarland, Mamoru Hosoda: Movies & TV

Anyone else seen this or anything else by this director? I'm going to have to check out more of his stuff.


----------



## Ophiucha (Dec 6, 2013)

_Summer Wars_ was pretty good, I found the characters really endearing and the sci-fi elements interesting. My favourite movie from that director, though, is _Ookami Kodomo no Ame to Yuki_, or 'Wolf Children', I think, in English. It's about a woman whose husband (a wolf-man) recently died and her raising her two children who are both half-wolf. The adorable animation and art for the children is worth watching it alone, in my opinion, but the whole tale is just really sweet.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 6, 2013)

Wolf Children is one I really want to see. Also, the Girl Who Fell Through Time looks pretty cool.


----------

